# Eta 988.333



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

Dear expertise,

I have a couple of questions regarding movement ETA 988.333. Some claim that this is the same movement as in Breitling Aerospace.

However I can't find any information on ETAs homepage, that it supports the 'minute repeater' function.

Is this function something that Bretling adds themselves?

Does anybody know if this minute repeater function exists on similar watches as Tissot TXL 7 or Certina DS Podium or any other.

Rgds,

Desmo


----------

